# SLP Galveston side 5.1.15



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

Got to the beach at about 7:45 to perfect conditions. First four live shrimp I threw netted me ( no pun intended) three trout and one black drum. After that about 15 bonnet sharks and nothing else all day. Great weather conditions and good day to play hooky. Picture of the fish I caught is not great I took it when I got home in the dark.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice catch!:texasflag


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice work! Headed that way this evening. Is the sand pretty soft? Haven't been that way in ages and I'm pretty good at getting stuck. Trying to make it to under the bridge on Galv side.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

good luck! don't try to drive through the water puddle!!


----------



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

Spectaker said:


> Nice work! Headed that way this evening. Is the sand pretty soft? Haven't been that way in ages and I'm pretty good at getting stuck. Trying to make it to under the bridge on Galv side.


It is an obstacle course anymore to get to the beach,there is a large puddle on the left blocking the road that went straight to the beach. I have seen trucks drive through it but its as deep as the hood of your truck. I have driven along the bridge for about 50 feet and then go under the bridge and drive on the right for about 300 feet crossing a smaller puddle that has hard sand under it. Then go under the bridge again so that your back on the left side all the way to the pass. From there the sand is hard everywhere, it will be well packed for awhile until it gets hotter. When it gets hot is when the sand gets dried out and loose.Hope the directions make sense. Get luck.


----------

